# Sydney Royal Easter show results



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Had another brilliant year.

ICED Jim Beam earned his grand champion title. He belongs to my brother and was entered by him:
















He does have better shading than the photos show but he isn't as well shaded as the siamese you have. He has nice type by Aussie mice standards.

And Champion ICED Cinnamon Swirl
















He won because he had a well rounded muzzle and overall clean appearance. Probably not one I would have picked as a winner either but I'm still pleased anyway. He must have bribed the judge  .

And ICED Galliano II won BEST IN SHOW - long coat rex manx. He looks somewhat hamsterish which is pretty good because we can't have hamsters in Australia  .

















I should add we don't actually use maxeys as exhibition cages it's just for a traditional look to the photos.
Yes they aren't typical exhibition mice, but being isolated from the fancy in Australia we still strive to produce animals that are of exceptional quality.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Congratulations on such a good result - you're obviously making the best of what you have to work with over there, and doing very well at it, which is all you can be expected to do. They are healthy looking mice, and I really like your hamster-mouse! Well done.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

big well done.I'm also loving the mouster .


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats!

Hamster Mouse is awesome!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats, i love the last one!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbuo

I shall also join the 'Mouster' fanclub. It's good to hear your updates Icedmice!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, and glad we all went with 'mouster' as 'house' doesn't quite work... :mrgreen:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL "Hamouseter" would have worked too.
I ceased breeding that line about 10 months ago because I had 4 unexplained sudden deaths. 
It's a shame but I know of a breeder in the club that has mice that are very similar.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Like everyone else said, congrats! I really enjoy seeing the photos of your winners from over there, and the small improvements can be seen!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Some what OT! But those show boxes are VERY cute!  Nice mice as well!!!!!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

We use small plastic fish tanks as show boxes.
I wish someone would build Maxeys, I made those ones myself but the doors were an innovation from an old coat hanger and some mouse mesh. I sometimes use them as holding tanks when I clean out the mice. They are of correct dimensions so it should give you a rough idea of the size of our mice, which is still slightly smaller than yours.

I find with my siameses apart from average shading their ears are too high set and it's difficult to correct, or the ones with nice shading are the ones with dodgy type which is really fustrating.
But compared to my blacks their tails are of better length and with a nicer tail set. 
Last year's doe has a short stumpy tail, it was her coat that caught the eye of the judges, the rexes don't usually keep their curls so well.

Steven when are you going to drop by the AusRFSNSW forum again?
We need a good exhibition breeder to give some insight and show photos of REAL exhibition mice.. 
A lot of the time fatty mice or mice with average type (including my own) win prizes which puzzles me as to what the judges are seeking.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Galliano is amazing! Like a Siamese sheep!


----------

